# Bluescreen des Todes...



## painschkes (2. Juni 2012)

_Huhu, nun hab ich mal mit einem Problem zu kämpfen..hab seid heute Mittag immer wieder einen Bluescreen der Sorte : 0x0000050 - was laut Google (sogut wie immer) auf einen defekten Ram hinweisst...nun hab ich folgende Sachen schon getestet : 

- PC mit einem Riegel (2x4GB Riegel vorhanden) gestartet - ist beide male wieder aufgetreten..somit schliess ich den RAM aus.
- Festplatte getestet


Jetzt hab ich beide Riegel drin und er ist auch grad wieder abgeschmiert..

Laut Google kann es auch ein Fehler mit allem möglichen Speicher sein - also auch der V-RAM der Grafikkarte und der Cache der CPU etc..

Naja..hier dann mal der Auszug vom Fenster das nach dem Neustart kommt : 



Spoiler



Problemsignatur:
 Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
 Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
 Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
 BCCode:	50
 BCP1:	FFFFF8A0087F6000
 BCP2:	0000000000000000
 BCP3:	FFFFF80002F90079
 BCP4:	0000000000000000
 OS Version:	6_1_7600
 Service Pack:	0_0
 Product:	256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
 C:\Windows\Minidump\060212-42463-01.dmp
 C:\Users\Painschkeks\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-63492-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0407

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
 C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt



Und hier ein Bild des Bluescreens..ich hoffe auch Hilfe :-/ : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich danke euch schonmal - sorry für den kurzen Text..muss mich kurz halten  

/EDit : Hier noch das System :


i5 3570K
Thermalright Macho
8GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9 (Kingston)
1TB Western Digital Caviar Blue
ASROck Z77 Pro4
ASUS GTX670 DCII
BeQuiet E9 600W_


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juni 2012)

Als nächstes würde ich mal MemTest drüberlaufen lassen.


----------



## mristau (2. Juni 2012)

Würde auch zum Memtest plädieren, wenn es mit jeweils einem Riegel auch auftritt würde das vor allem noch eher auf RAM-Fehler hinweisen, oder evtl Board-Defekt

In der Microsoft Knowledge Base steht dazu auch "Dieses Problem kann auftreten, wenn ein Konflikt zwischen Windows XP SP1 und den aktuell installierten Grafikkartentreibern vorliegt."

[font="Segoe UI, Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, sans-serif"]Page Fault deutet aber allgemein auf Speicherprobleme hin, möglicherweise auch der Speicher der Grafikkarte[/font]​


----------



## painschkes (2. Juni 2012)

_Öh..Memtest oder Memtest86? Musste ich bis jetzt noch nie selbst benutzen :-o_


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juni 2012)

MemTest86. ISO runterladen, als CD brennen, damit den Rechner booten und laufen lassen.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2012)

_Hab das Normale durchlaufen lassen - also..das was man nicht draufpacken muss..hab bis 150% (so ca. 30min) laufen lassen - 0 Fehler.

Es kam halt auch von einer Sekunde auf die andere..Vormittags noch gespiet - dann auf einmal Bluescreen(s)...

Ich hoffe wirklich mir kann wer helfen..ansonsten muss ich damit am Montag zum PC laden watscheln..war ja klar das es schön am Samstag Nachmittag/Abend wenn der Laden zu hat passiert.._


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2012)

_Ich versteh es einfach nicht..jetzt ist er seit meinem letzen Post gestern an und nicht einmal abgestürtzt seitdem.._


----------



## Lausbua (3. Juni 2012)

Kann auch auf ein Treiberproblem hindeuten. Check mal, ob es für dein System aktuellere Treiber gibt, ich würde bei Mainboard und Grafikkarte anfangen.

Tip: Nimm hier nicht die Treiber vom Windows-Update sondern die von der jeweiligen Hersteller-Homepage. Vor allem bei der GraKa habe ich mir hier schon zusätzliche Probleme eingefangen, wenn ich die Treiber vom Windows-Update installiert habe.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2012)

_Also Grakatreiber ist der aktuellste - und was für einen Mainbaordtreiber soll ich runterladen? Also..was genau? Hier gibts ja einiges.._


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2012)

_Bluescreen kam jetzt doch wieder.._


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juni 2012)

bevor du selbst noch bastelst und was putt machst wenn du dich nicht so auskennst brings lieber zum händler wenn noch garantie drauf


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2012)

Also ich würde erstmal komplett neu aufsetzen falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast.

Ich hatte damals nach dem erwerb meines ersten selbstgebastelten PCs auch Bluescreens, durch falsche Treiberinstallationen hervorgerufen (bzw. nicht ganz vollständige oder so).
Dachte die hardware wäre schuld, aber es stellte sich raus, dass ich einfach nur alle Treiber in der richtigen Reihenfolge nochmal installieren musste, seit dem kein einziger Bluescreen mehr. 

Ist jetzt fast ein Jahr her. ^^

Also PC nochmal formatieren, dann erst Mainboard und Chipsatz Treiber drauf (die mitgelieferten auf CD), und danach dann Sonstiges und Grakatreiber.
Wenns dann Inkompatibilitäten gibt, müsste man mal gucken wo es genau herkommen könnte.


----------



## Lausbua (3. Juni 2012)

Hast du denn ein Asrock-Mainboard, Painschkes? Mach einfach die linke Seitenabdeckung deines Gehäuses auf und such dir dort Hersteller und Modell. Sehr oft findest du das Modell im Bereich der Steckplätze oder irgendwo um die CPU herum (oder du hast vielleicht auch das Handbuch zum Mainboard? Dort stehts sicher auf dem Cover).

Wenn du das hast, gehst du auf www.treiber.de und klickst dich dort durch. Alternativ kannst du hier auch das genaue Modell posten, dann helf ich dir gern bei der Suche nach den Treibern.


----------



## kogrash (3. Juni 2012)

Was mir noch spontan einfällt: Wie ist denn der Speicher im Bios eingestellt? Sehr aggressiv? Wobei ich nicht weiss ob das Memtest vielleicht mitermittelt...


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _- PC mit einem Riegel (2x4GB Riegel vorhanden) gestartet - ist beide male wieder aufgetreten..somit schliess ich den RAM aus._



Was mir gerade einfällt... was wäre mit dem eher unwahrscheinlichen Fall das beide RAM-Riegel defekt sind? Wie gesagt unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmöglich. Kannst du dir von jemanden kurz etwas RAM leihen? Würde mich wirklich interessieren, ob das System dann noch immer unter Bluescreenius leidet.


----------



## Ogil (3. Juni 2012)

Wahrscheinlicher (im Vergleich zu "beide RAM-Riegel defekt) waere dann wohl, dass einfach die Speichereinstellungen im Bios nicht passen und es dadurch zu Problemen kommt. Ich wuerde erstmal das Bios auf Werkseinstellungen zuruecksetzen (oder erstmal alle RAM-Einstellungen auf "Auto") und wenn das nicht passt, die genauen Daten des RAMs raussuchen und alles passend manuel im Bios einstellen.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2012)

Am besten, du versucht deine Dump-Files mal mit einem Tool zu analysieren. 

http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/windows-bsod.html

Alles andere ist eh nur lustiges Rätselraten.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2012)

Lausbua schrieb:


> Hast du denn ein Asrock-Mainboard, Painschkes? Mach einfach die linke Seitenabdeckung deines Gehäuses auf und such dir dort Hersteller und Modell. Sehr oft findest du das Modell im Bereich der Steckplätze oder irgendwo um die CPU herum (oder du hast vielleicht auch das Handbuch zum Mainboard? Dort stehts sicher auf dem Cover).
> 
> Wenn du das hast, gehst du auf www.treiber.de und klickst dich dort durch. Alternativ kannst du hier auch das genaue Modell posten, dann helf ich dir gern bei der Suche nach den Treibern.



_Ich kenn mich schon aus - ich hatte nur nie selbst mit einem Bluescreen zu kämpfen..das Board weiss ich auch ohne nachzuschauen - Zusammentellung ist ja von mir :-)

ASRock Z77 Pro4.

----

Ich schau mal im Bios nach sobald der nächste Bluescreen kommt..möchte jetzt nicht neu starten...(Warum? Siehe 2 Sätze weiter unten)  - wäre komisch wenn das irgendwas umgestellt ist.

----

Treiber schliess ich aus - hab die Bluescreens seid gestern Nachmittag - kein neuer Treiber o.ä wurde runtergeladen - seitdem ich den Rechner hier hab (ca. 1 1/2 Wochen) funktionierte ja auch alles ohne Probleme.

----

Was mich ja am allermeisten nervt..jetzt läuft der Rechner seit Stunden ohne Probleme...selbst wenn ich irgendwas Spiele oder einfach nur hier oder sonstwo was schreibe...sonst ist er immer nach gut 5-10min ausgegangen...ich verstehs einfach nicht.

----

Auf deiner Seite schau ich nicht durch Klos.. :-o_


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2012)

Wenn du Treiber ausschließt, dann brauchst du da nicht zu schauen. Denn da geht es um Treiber. Allerdings würde ich diese an deiner Stelle nicht ausschließen. 
Falls du es doch durchgehst, dann beachte, dass du den Schritt mit dem Verifier nicht mehr machen brauchst, weil du hast ja bereits Dump-Files. Du kannst dir also direkt die Symbole und das Tool deiner Wahl ziehen und loslegen.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (3. Juni 2012)

Würde den PC mit einem Vorschlaghammer behandeln. Der will dich doch nur ärgern...


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2012)

_Ich war schon kurz davor..hab ihm auch schon gut zugeredet.. 

Naja..ich hab mal ne neue Partition erstellt und darauf ein neues Windows..ich mach jetzt einfach alles nach und nach drauf und benutze einen älteren Grafiktreiber..ich werd dann einfach mal spielen..oder einfach anlassen..sofern es wieder auftritt glaub ich an einen Hardwarefehler..

Treiber sind ja dann hier sogut wie kein drauf..falls es wirklich am Treiber liegen sollte._


----------



## Lausbua (3. Juni 2012)

Hmm, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kommt der Bluescreen also unregelmäßig. Sofern du Treiber ausschließt, würde ich jahreszeitbedingt nur noch ein mögliches Hitzeproblem nicht ausschließen (wobei ich aber nicht weiß, wie du deinen Rechner kühlst). Trotzdem kann's nicht schaden, von Zeit zu Zeit mal zu schauen, ob neue Treiber für die eine oder andere Komponente verfügbar sind (nicht nur fürs Motherboard).

Gerade eingefallen: Bei mir werkelt derzeit eine passiv gekühlte Grafikkarte, und als ich letzte Woche mal vergessen hatte, die Seitenwand (mitsamt Lüfter auf Höhe der Graka) draufzugeben, hat der Rechner nach einiger Zeit auch mit einem Bluescreen reagiert. Nachdem ich die Seitenwand wieder zugemacht hab und der Rechner ein paar Minuten im Bios war (damit der Lüfter auf die Graka bläst, während der Rechner nix zu tun hat), ist die Kiste nachher wieder problemlos gegangen.Vielleicht hast du ja ein ähnliches Problem.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2012)

_Hab einen Thermalright Macho und die CPU ist im Idle bei angenehmen 30°C - also das wirds nicht sein..die Grafikkarte kann ich nach einer Spielesession auch noch ohne Probleme anfassen - das wirds aufjeden Fall nicht sein - davon abgesehen hab ich den Rechner ja erst 1 1/2 Wochen und hier in Berlin ist es grad nicht wirklich sommerlich warm - aber trotzdem danke. :-)

Bis jetzt läuft er seitdem ich die Partition erstellt habe und da Windows neu drauf gemacht habe ohne Probleme - hab eine ältere Grakatreiber-Version und sonst halt noch nicht viel drauf - Spiele starte ich halt von der "richtigen" Partition/Festplatte und das geht alles ohne Probleme.

So langsam bin ich also recht zuversichtlich das es wirklich an einem Treiber liegt/lag - oder halt an einem Programm..

Ausser ein paar aktuellen Spielen und sowas wie Tunngle,Skype,Origin,Steam hatte ich eigentlich nichts drauf...komische Sache.

----

Werd aufjeden Fall wieder schreiben falls mal wieder ein Bluescreen auftritt._


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab einen Thermalright Macho und die CPU ist im Idle bei angenehmen 30°C - also das wirds nicht sein..die Grafikkarte kann ich nach einer Spielesession auch noch ohne Probleme anfassen - das wirds aufjeden Fall nicht sein - davon abgesehen hab ich den Rechner ja erst 1 1/2 Wochen und hier in Berlin ist es grad nicht wirklich sommerlich warm - aber trotzdem danke. :-)
> 
> Bis jetzt läuft er seitdem ich die Partition erstellt habe und da Windows neu drauf gemacht habe ohne Probleme - hab eine ältere Grakatreiber-Version und sonst halt noch nicht viel drauf - Spiele starte ich halt von der "richtigen" Partition/Festplatte und das geht alles ohne Probleme.
> 
> ...



Wo wir gerade dabei sind, was hat dich denn dazu bewegt, dir so nen geilen Rechner rauszulassen? Du warst doch jetzt irgendwie fast nur noch auf Mac unterwegs, oder?


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2012)

_Das mit dem Mac ist schon lang vorbei - hatte dafür einen guten Käufer gefunden - danach hatte ich dann bis vor 1 1/2 Wochen nur einen schäbigen Office-Laptop (der Rest des Geldes musste für private Zwecke genutzt werden) und nun hatte ich endlich mal wieder Geld mir sowas zuzulegen..

Endlich wieder ordentlich zocken - kann halt (noch) nicht drauf verzichten 

Bis jetzt läuft der Rechner immernoch ohne Bluescreen..sogar nach Neustart..wo er sonst immer mal wieder abgeschmiert ist..wird wohl wirklich an einer Software gelegeben haben? Wobei ich sogut wie nichts drauf habe..-.-'_


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2012)

In den meisten Fällen ist es Software bzw. ein Treiber und deren hast du ja bereits nach der Installation schon ne Menge drauf.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2012)

_Was mich ja so verwundert hat..ich hab Tagelang ohne Probleme gespielt - und gestern Nachmittag aus heiterem Himmel der erste Bluescreen und den Rest kann man hier ja lesen..ich hab aber keinen neuen Treiber oder Update oder sonstwas geladen..ich weiss also nicht welcher Schuld war und wieso es Tagelangd dann ohne Probleme funktioniert hat..

Aber wie gesagt...jetzt läuft alles grad ohne Probleme..bin mir halt nur nicht sicher an welcher Software es nun gelegen hat..ich tippe so langsam doch auf den Grafikkartentreiber..da hab ich ja jetzt einen älteren..

Naja..ich werd jetzt noch ein wenig spielen und schauen ob noch was passiert..wenn nicht dann mach ich morgen den Rechner nochmal komplett Platt und installiert auf der kompletten Platte Windows neu und hau danach alles wieder ganz sauber drauf.._


----------



## Saji (4. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Aber wie gesagt...jetzt läuft alles grad ohne Probleme..bin mir halt nur nicht sicher an welcher Software es nun gelegen hat..ich tippe so langsam doch auf den Grafikkartentreiber..da hab ich ja jetzt einen älteren.._



Könnte auch Tunngle gewesen sein. Das Ding hat mal das Notebook eines Kollegen lahm gelegt. Allerdings ließ sich das beheben indem er Tunngle einfach wieder deinstallierte. ^^


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2012)

_Werds ja sehen - ich mach die Festplatte jetzt mal platt und installiere Windows neu..kommt bis Morgen Nachmittag nochmal ein Bluescreen bring ich ihn vorne in den Laden..ansonten hab ich's dann ja anscheinend behoben...dann lass ich Tunngle erstmal weg und nehm Hamachi oder so 

Wünscht mir Glück :-)_


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2012)

Nabend Leute,

ich hatte ja schonmal letztens in nem anderem Thread hier was wegen meinen Bluescreens gepostet.
Nun war es wieder (2x) soweit. Ich bin hier wirklich bald am verzweifeln und weis echt nicht mehr was die Scheiße soll.
Ich konnte den ganzen Nachmittag Diablo 3 zocken und sonst alles machen und es war nichts zu beanstanden. Dann auf einmal gab es mitten beim Youtube Video schließen nen Komplett Freeze.
Jetzt gerade habe ich 2 mal den Bluescreen lt. Bild erhalten - > Klick ... Dabei habe ich gerade einmal Google Chrome geschlossen und neu geöffnet, mit 2 aktiven (Youtube) Tabs.
Woran soll das bei mir noch liegen ? Ich habe im Moment meine alte Grafikkarte drinnen. Weil ich meine eigentliche (Sapphire HD 7970 OC) zur Reparatur eingesendet hatte.
Im FurMark Test schmierte sie nach ca. 2,5k Frames einfach ab. Bzw es kam nen Blackscreen.
Ram habe ich bereits mit MemTest und Prime95 gequält. Temperaturen sind alle super.
Treiber sind alle aktuell, bzw ist gerade mal 3 Wochen neu aufgesetzt...

Was kann ich jetzt noch tun ?
System (Was ich gerade noch auswendig weis)
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
xfx HD 5850 Black Edition (Aktuell eingebaut, sonst o. g. GPU)
8 GB DDR3 Corsair Venegance sonstwas Ram
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
WD Blue Caviar 1 TB
CPU wird mit ner Corsair (?) h620 Wakü gekühlt. Falls die so heißt, weis ich gerade nicht genau.


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2012)

Die Meldung IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL und 0x0000000A deuten auf einen Lesefehler hin. Deiner Fehlerbeschreibung nach würde ich so spontan auf ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte tippen. Stromkabel an der Karte richtig eingesteckt, sitzt fest und wackelt nicht? Wäre ein defekter VRAM im Bereich des Möglichen?

Durchlesen und genau überlegen ob das zutrifft: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/979444/de


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2012)

gibt schon so einige Infos wenn man danach sucht bei google ^^
Ich würde spontan darauf tippen dass es ein Treiberproblem gibt. Denn das war bei mir öfter der Fall und ich hatte den auch mal.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2012)

Danke schonmal,

ich hab gestern noch so nen Tool von Asus runter geworfen das für Energie Einstellungen zuständig war.
Wo ich gerade im MS Artikel sowas gelesen habe.
Grafikkarte schließe ich eigentlich zu 98 % aus. Ich hatte mit der aktuell verbauten Karte nie Probleme. Hatte mir die neue geholt und war anfangs auch alles ok.
Doch vor 3 Wochen gings dann rund mit Bluescreens. Darum hatte ich die eingeschickt. Habe logischerweise den alten Treiber gelöscht und den neuen installiert.
RAM wurde wie gesagt 2 mal getestet. Ich hab auch nicht wirklich viele Programme drauf, hauptsächlich Spiele.

Das Problem ist halt das die Bluescreens total unvorhersehbar kommen. Ich meine, ich starte Google Chrome und es passiert.
Könnte es z. B. an Plugins wie Flash liegen ?


----------

